# Looking for good heat transfer vinyl



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

I am looking for a good website (or store in Indianapolis area) to buy vinyl.
I have bought some off or e-bay but I really don't like it

Can anyone recommend a place that has a good price for quality heat press vinyl?

Of course quick shipping and customer service would be great also


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Just look at the preferred vendor list on the left. They all have good customer service. I have used them all at one time or another.


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

We use Imprintable warehouse, there ECO line is sweet.


----------



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

KB Graphics said:


> We use Imprintable warehouse, there ECO line is sweet.


KB, This line here? 

SPECTRA® Eco-Film™ 

SPECTRA® Eco-Film™ Electric 

SPECTRA® Eco-Film™ Plus 

SPECTRA® Eco-Film™ Mesh 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes....Imprintables Eco-Film is awesome stuff...Start with it and never look back. Good Luck


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

THATS THE STUFF. Easy to weed, Hot peel and always sticks. Plus Imprintables Warehouse are great people to work with


----------



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

KB Graphics said:


> THATS THE STUFF. Easy to weed, Hot peel and always sticks. Plus Imprintables Warehouse are great people to work with


Just for future viewers of this thread, if there is ever any, everything KB said it 100% true!!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

If anyone would like some samples of these materials, please send me an email at steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com and I will get some out to you.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i've only used imprintables since i bought my gx-24 from them a couple of years ago. as a matter of fact i need to order more stuff from them soon.

do yourself a favor and spend the xtra 8 dollars for the color swatch ring showing all the colors of every eco-film they carry.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with the comments on the vinyl from Imprintables. Every month I try different vinyls from them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will cast my vote for Eco-film as well. Easy to work with, feels and looks good, and customers have all liked it.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Read this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cad-cut-materials-sold-cad-cut-direct/t153118.html


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Where can i buy eco-film ? (Instead of Imprintables) Because i'm having trouble every time i made an order on their website. I think because my credit card ins't from the united states. I would like to try another supplier.
Thank in advance.

Hennessy


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

cronosSTYLE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Where can i buy eco-film ? (Instead of Imprintables) Because i'm having trouble every time i made an order on their website. I think because my credit card ins't from the united states. I would like to try another supplier.
> Thank in advance.
> ...


hello back to you! just call them. they might not even ship outside north america OR go to scuba steve's post above and click on his username and leave him a PM. he works for imprintables.


----------



## ninjabenja (Mar 25, 2014)

This will likely be on the fringe of "self promotion" but it's totally relevant and a really good deal so I'll risk it. If you search ebay for *HEXIS FLEX 200 Heat Transfer 20" x 1 Foot* You'll see a "Certain Company's" new liquidation channel. They've just listed a bunch of Hexis heat transfer vinyl by the foot for $2/yard, with free shipping. If it doesn't move fast enough the price could go down to $1.75/yard. In my experience Flex is just as good as Siser for heat transfer vinyl (which I've used a ton of) and at that price it's a no brainer. Just an FYI. 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I've always used stahls product for 10 years and never had a problem, I always order new material just to try it out. Also what other company has good material?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Another vote for ecofilm. We've tried other stuff and it doesn't perform as we'll and Eco goes on everything from cotton to poly.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

I see Hexis Flex 200 on ebay,but at $2 a foot.Not,$2 a yard. That is what I pay for small 
orders of Siser. Ok for playing around,but not a real deal!


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Giovanni,
Have you tried QuickFlex? It's a very soft, hot peel film that goes in in just five seconds. We're getting lots of good feedback on it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

1Koolaid5 said:


> I've always used stahls product for 10 years and never had a problem, I always order new material just to try it out. Also what other company has good material?


Thanks for the kind words.

We have a lot of different options for folks, so if you are just starting out Fashion Film is a great lightweight option for most applications. Good sticky carrier for fine detail, easy to cut with any style of cutter, true hot peel.

Premium Plus is an option for performance wear and stretch fabrics, requires a sharper blade and doesn't allow as fine of detail.

Thermo-FILM is our athletic formula for use on poly jerseys with dye migration issues and contact sports.

Hope this helps clarify a few of our options.


----------

